# Alchemy Collective Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi, we're Alchemy Collective, possibly the first worker-owned specialty coffee shop in the US.* We've found a few coops (The Red and Black, and Firestorm Books and Cafe), but they all seem to focus on their politics foremost, not that they're not also great places.* We put the quality of the cup first and just take it as a given that we should be a green business and source things sustainably.*

*

Right now we serve pourover at a local farmer's market, but we're about to launch&#8230;

More...


----------

